# Game 56: Houston Rockets (29-25) @ Los Angeles Lakers (35-20) [4/06]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@*


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Rockets by 21


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

That's called trolling, don't do it.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

honest opinion


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

doctordrizzay said:


> honest opinion


If you were going around to every team forum's game threads making predictions, yes. You've made it clear throughout your time posting here that you have two agendas:

1) LeBron > God
2) Kobe/Lakers < Everyone

Posting only here, only to predict a blowout loss to an inferior team, is essentially baiting the Lakers fans of this board. If you have any analysis or reasoning behind your predictions, by all means give it. Otherwise, you're best off staying elsewhere.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah! No anti-Lakers statements allowed in here!!!

This is a fantasyland where every Laker is a HOFer and we're the greatest team EVERRRRR














Lakers by 15


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Rockets by 21


Grizzlies by 19


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Grizzlies by 19


Lakers by 5, Rockets will have a lead at some point in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Grizzlies by 19


Apparently I've got to spread some rep around.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pretty sure you never repped me


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

World peace is carrying us!!


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Jamel Irief said:


> World peace is carrying us!!


Like Game 7


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Pretty sure you never repped me


According to the popup that keeps coming up I have.

World Peace with probably his best half this entire season

Aaaaand ofcourse what was a 10 point lead is now down to 3. Like clockwork.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Stu Lantz with the quote of the year:

"If you can figure this team out, you are better than me."


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> honest opinion


How 'bout them Heat tonite?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> If you were going around to every team forum's game threads making predictions, yes. You've made it clear throughout your time posting here that you have two agendas:
> 
> 1) LeBron > God
> 2) Kobe/Lakers < Everyone
> ...


Thanks KJ...if he does it again, I will just ban him from the Laker forum. He's been fairly warned.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Thanks KJ...if he does it again, I will just ban him from the Laker forum. He's been fairly warned.


This dirrazay guy really gets on your nerves doesn't he?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Thank the Rockets again for Metta!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hopefully we can actually extend and hold a lead for once.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I can't believe how unfair this game is. It's so clear to anyone with eyes that the only reason the Lakers are even in this game is because Kobe is sexually assaulting other players, but the refs won't do anything about it. The NBA is a sham, this is shaping up to be the '02 Kings series all over again.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This is the first time all year that Metta has scored 20 in a game.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

:2ti: bynum


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Has a team ever flipped identities mid year like this? We went from a stellar defensive team that can't score to a dominant offensive one that can't stop anyone.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bynum. :sigh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

****ing dumbass!!!! Sick of his shit!!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> This dirrazay guy really gets on your nerves doesn't he?


Not even close. He is amusing if anything.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Link ****ed up, somebody want to send me their's?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Not even close. He is amusing if anything.


Ive just seen you refer to him by name in threads he hasn't posted in. Why ban him then if he's not bothering anyone? Who takes him seriously?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Luke said:


> Link ****ed up, somebody want to send me their's?


Link to what?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Ugh.

Better check the backboard for cracks after that thing Session threw at it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Link to what?


The game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Luke said:


> The game.


Not sure where you can watch games online except nba league pass broadband.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Sessions having a real bad fourth quarter, but even with that, he is much more preferred than LTZ.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Come on, his foot was on the line


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lakers saw the standings and saw the Spurs in first and decided to tank........j/k we simply got beat tonight.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Firstrowsports guys.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Let's see if drew can look his teammates in the face. Knowing him he thinks the refs were out to get him


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Come on, his foot was on the line


I thought so too when I first saw it, but replays show he was behind the line.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum cost us a game against the Rockets again. He simply screwed us we have 4 good consistent productive performers and he decided to take himself outta the game being an asshole.

This kid really needs to grow the **** up fast his act is growing very old.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Scola cracks me up..."We need to find a way to win with Bynum still in the lineup." :laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)




----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ron said:


> Scola cracks me up..."We need to find a way to win with Bynum still in the lineup." :laugh:


lol


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe shouldn't have played tonight he really couldn't move out there.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe shouldn't have played tonight he really couldn't move out there.


He still shot 8-20 with quite a few desperation shots to beat the clock. A one legged Kobe is still better than 90% of the league.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> He still shot 8-20 with quite a few desperation shots to beat the clock. A one legged Kobe is still better than 90% of the league.


I don't doubt it but the shin is tender and really won't get better till he gets off of it for a couple days.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wtf happened?? I left at the end of the third quarter! Bynum got ejected?? For what?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Wtf happened?? I left at the end of the third quarter! Bynum got ejected?? For what?


He was bitching to the refs all game long and eventually they got tired of it and T'd him up for the second time. He's an idiot for continuing to whine to the officials after he had already received his first technical.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


>


Hey drizzay, did you watch the game? I promised you it would of been more competive than the heat one!



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Wtf happened?? I left at the end of the third quarter! Bynum got ejected?? For what?


I'm guessing you saw the tech in the 3rd then? He continued to push it. He probably deserved his second at the end of the third when he was jawing after he made that buzzer beater. 

I honestly think he does this for attention.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

Back to the drawing board. Considering how the Lakers have played this season, not entirely surprising that they lose a game like this. They had a nice little winning streak there for a while. Speaking of winning streaks, the Spurs have won 10 in a row, while the Thunder have lost 3 in a row. First round match ups are still up in the air. Starting next week the Lakers will face the Spurs, 3 times in 10 days.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think us being nicked up is starting to take its toll, Kobe wasn't right last night, Sessions and Gasol seemed alittle tight as well. So the Lakers really needed Bynum to keep his head. I'm really not sure why Bynum is getting so emotional. If its that easy to rile him up teams are gonna target him. Dalembert always gives him a hard time even going back to when Dalembert played for the Kings.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Lakers need to get back to playing defense. We absolutely could not stop them last night. Scola and Dragic just shredded us up.

Bynum needs to make some serious mental adjustments. He should start seeing Metta's shrink! He needs to put his big boy pants on and learn to play through his frustrations because it is only going to get worse if he cant control himself.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Missed this game and glad I did. Disappointing loss by the looks of it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Well if Griffin can get away with it, maybe Bynum thinks he can too.


----------

